
Microsoft adds neocon app “NewsGuard” to Edge browser by default - k1m
https://twitter.com/wikileaks/status/1084876278065446913
======
core-questions
And Firefox's Pocket pushes standard left-wing narratives into my browser. Can
browser vendors stop with anything political? Why the hell do these things
need to exist, at all? The browser should get me to what I want to see, not
push something on me.

